# MTH Box Car - Looking for one



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

As the title says...


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Any particular one that you are looking for? 
There seem to be lots on eBay, from $40 - $249! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Posted By David Leech on 03 Apr 2013 08:40 AM 
Any particular one that you are looking for? 
There seem to be lots on eBay, from $40 - $249! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

I have not had good luck with Ebay in actually locating MTH box cars. Just had to cancel to USPS Money Orders that I had sent to (2) different people on Ebay claiming they had product, come to find out they are old postings and they have not removed the item(s)
I know they produced a NYC box car, I wouldn't mind one of those.


----------

